# 2nd IUI with small cyst



## Scalasaig (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello all
I have a quick question.
I'm just starting my second attempt at IUI.  The baseline scan was this morning and all was ok, except for a cyst on one of the ovaries.  My doc was happy for me to start the menopur jabs as she could still see the ovary on the screen fairly clearly (the cyst was not blocking the view).  I'm wondering if the cyst is there because the first IUI attempt had to be abandoned due to too many follies?  I'm also wondering whether the new round of menopur jabs will have any effect on the cyst?  
Has anyone gone through a cycle of IUI when a cyst has been visible at the beginning, and did that cause any problems/affect that cycle?

Thanks for your help....


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi 

When I had baseline scan this round there was a small cyst on my right ovary.  Started tx and it wasn't even mentioned when I went back for day 7 scan, so I assume it had disappeared of it's own accord or wasn't even an issue.

Hope this helps a little.

Good luck for tx   

Lyns x


----------



## Scalasaig (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for your message - that is very re-assuring.  Hopefully my cyst will just go away on its own over the next few days...


----------

